# Not a rescue but a Turnover



## Gini (Dec 9, 2006)

CMHR took in a turnover today. A wonderful family loved him enough to let him go




:



:

I got a call a few weeks ago about a situation with this horse. He lost his hoof in a foaling accident

when he was born. This family took and loved him for these years. I believe he is around 6. The

family is growing with a new baby and expenses that go with children they had to let him go.

Stumpy as he was called is being fostered by Heidi aka H2T.99 on the forum. CMHR appreciates

owners for what ever reason turning them over to CMHR and let us place them in loving homes.

He will be gelded prior to being adopted. Heidi told me that he gets around on the bat wonderfully,

these little guys are very resourceful. What a beautiful horse to have as a pet.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 9, 2006)

:lol: He looks like he is alot of fun! :lol:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 10, 2006)

the resilence of these little horses never ceases to amaze me


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Stumpy is a great little guy, very friendly!! I have an article that was written about him back in 2000 and it explains how he lost his leg, his mom colicked as he was being born and right after she had him she rolled on him and fractured his leg, well Toni who has owned him, worked for the vet, and she bottle fed him and raised him, they tried to repair the leg but it would not work so they amputated it. So he really has never known he is not "normal" he gets around amazing. I have the vet coming Thursday to check him out and geld him. The only reason he is still a stud is because Toni was told to leave him that way because it will help with the muscle tone. Which I am sure it probably did help when he was younger. He is very much loved by his family and they would like to be able to visit him when he goes to his permanent home. He is in very good condition and loves people and treats!! I will keep everyone updated on how he is doing.



:

Heidi


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 10, 2006)

Absolutely INCREDIBLE!!!

The whole family is to be commended for their care and devotion- He is in wonderful condition, I would be proud to have all my horses looking as good and as well cared for.

They are also to be commended to know when "enough is enough" as it were, very similar to some dwarfs- they are putting his interests first but being realistic enough to also realise that the human family has to come first.

Wonderful people, it is going to be hard to find a home to equal theirs but I am sure someone will step up to bat (OH I AM SORRY, I just could not resist!!! I am a bad person and will go to he!!)

It is going to be interesting to see how much fun he has when he can go back out with other horses, too.


----------



## Warpony (Dec 11, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Wonderful people, it is going to be hard to find a home to equal theirs but I am sure someone will step up to bat (OH I AM SORRY, I just could not resist!!! I am a bad person and will go to he!!)


Honestly, you should give some kind of warning before you do that. I just inhaled coffee when I cracked up over that one.

he really is adorable. I certainly hope he finds a good home. being so light and small really does help some of these horses survive and thrive after going though things other animals might never live through... having a big heart doesn't hurt any either.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a good one...I almost peed my pants...................roflmao...........he is a very resourceful guy. Good for him................


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 11, 2006)

: Cute fellow



:

Who ever came up with the bat ideal for his leg, it looks like it is working great for him.

melissa


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Dec 11, 2006)

Just wondered where Stumpy is located????


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Stumpy is here in Michigan.



:


----------



## tracerace (Dec 13, 2006)

Where at in MI?

What an adorable little guy. I think it would be neat to see him in a theraputic setting and be used for children who are also amputees...or in some fashion like that. Would he be suitable for something like that? He's so darn cute....


----------



## Miniv (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that is awesome..........and would like to know about his "bat" prosthetic. How is it being kept on???

Is the silver tape affecting his skin?

The reason why I'm asking is that we have our own amputee, Gabriel. Same back leg and under similar circumstances. We've tried several prosthetics and Gabriel HATES them and successfully kicks them off in a matter of an hour or less.......

How old is Stumpy? Sorry.......lots of questions....

MA


----------



## virginia (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi

I don't have all the info, but he is 6 years old and gets around pretty good on that bat. They were doing something right all these years. I think because it is so light, Stumpy never minded it. Looks like the duct tape is on his fur.

G


----------



## Warpony (Dec 14, 2006)

tracerace said:


> Where at in MI?
> 
> What an adorable little guy. I think it would be neat to see him in a theraputic setting and be used for children who are also amputees...or in some fashion like that. Would he be suitable for something like that? He's so darn cute....


heh, I hadn't read this before i posted something similar in the other forum section.

I didn't realize he was in Michigan.... I'm not currently set up to take on another special needs animal, otherwise I'd be seriously considering this guy.


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Stumpy is doing great!! He actually has 2 socks on, 1st a regular cotton sock then a wool sock over that, then the bat is duct taped on. The tape is actually on the sock so there is no irratation to his leg. The bat is very lite and the end of his leg actually rests where the bat narrows, so it almost like a cup. It is cut so it is a little shorter than his good leg. I was told if it is the same or a little to long it throws him off balance. Let me know if you have any other questions Miniv!!

Heidi


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 14, 2006)

Did they say how they trimmed his other hind foot? I would be curious to know. I bet they lay him down to do it.


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was told they had him stand on a block or on the edge of cement and filed him, from what I have gathered he has never actually had any cut off, only filed every couple of weeks!! His feet are in great shape so it obviously has worked well!! I do give the previous owners alot of credit, he is in awesome shape for all the work it has taken to get him to this point, he was very much loved by the whole family! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 14, 2006)

wow that's incredible! if his behavior fits i agree he should do visits to other amputees, especially children. what a wonderful statement of how you CAN get along without a leg...


----------

